# Brilliant British Man's wisdom



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7dLU6fk9QY

You'll want to listen carefully as this fellow from the U.K. has an odd accent. :

Look up.

Happy trails. 
RBD


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

redbirddog.....omg thank you, this is something that could not have been said better in any way. People do not know what they are missing. Maybe everyone should meet a "V" and let them show you what life is all about. 

My wife and I live with our Afghan now and yes we are tech user, who isn't, but *together* we live and spend our life. 

Thank you so very much for sharing

Dave S, Maine USA


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Vizsladad,

I saw this video yesterday after I got back from going out into the country in my RV. We had spent three days in a place that once had many campers this time of year. it was an example of a perfect weather spring weekend.

It was too quiet. The trails were empty and little used. Where was everyone?

I hike a lot in our local hills. I sometimes ask myself "why do not more people enjoy these open spaces?" as I have the hills, often having the open spaces to myself, in the SF Bay Area with a population of many million. 

This You Tube video is a wonderful message. The man explained it perfectly IMO.

Look up.

I'm glad someone opened it and allowed it to touch them like it did me.

Happy trails. Now off to walk the dogs.
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

RBD - I saw from another post that you were in Coloma over the weekend. I know it well, that's about 5 minutes from my Dad's house! It was a beautiful weekend to be out hiking, hope you had a good time.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Coloma is absolutely wonderful. The hikes were fantastic.

Did have WiFi at the resort (of course).

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SEE or V SEEN - our pups have no idea how beautiful they are - no idea as a well trained gun dog how good they are - glad to say the best times are spent looking at PIKE's rump - doing what he was bred for - RUNNING with a PURPOSE - even if it's just for his pleasure !!!!!!!


----------

